# Wanted: Child Seats/Rack for Pashley Tricycle



## db05 (10 Sep 2010)

I know these are very rare so I appreciate this may be a long shot but I'm desperately hoping to find a pair of child seats to fix on the back of a Pashley Tricycle. I think I will also need the frame bit (the luggage rack?)

My 3 year old daughter is starting preschool soon and I really don't want to use the car every day. After researching all available options, and taking into account my fairly limited budget, the Pashley tricycle seems the best option (I also have a toddler to transport). I think I can get hold of the tricycle but I'm worried I won't be able to locate the necessary seats and after extensive searching on the net there doesn't seem to be any alternative options available to buy new.

As already mentioned, I haven't got a vast budget but would pay a fair price. Please get in touch if you can help. It would be very much appreciated.

Thanks
Donna


----------

